# Pipping at the pointy end



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Does anybody know why the first two out of ten eggs have started to pip at the pointy end??? I've never had this happen before. Strange.
They are chirping.
Thanks


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

By the way they are two different makes of eggs.


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

3 one has started to pip in the normal place...also is day 22.. And 7 yet to pip!
My other hatch was day 22 too. I guess the thermometer must be slightly out?
Hmmm


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Silkie hatching the wrong end!


----------

